# Mixed species tanks



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

Another thread got me to thinking about this, so I thought I'd see what everyone has to say.
One day, I'd like to do a small scale natural viv with live plants and different species. I don't know that I'd do a tank over 75G (maybe 100G).

Anyone done anything similair, seen it done, or thought about it? I think it would be extremely interesting to watch the interaction of a "teensy, tiny eco-system", for lack of a better term that comes to mind at the time.

I do know these would be risky and require much attention (regardless of species), but I think it could be worth it.

J


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

What species do you intend to mix? We need more information.

-PK


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> What species do you intend to mix? We need more information.
> 
> -PK


 Any reptilian species. Probably more ground dwelling type than arboreal, as I'd rather do a long tank than a tall one.

Other than that, just looking for ideas. This is an intentionally vague question to garner as many possibilities as possible.

J


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well, I know that you can mix Tree frogs an anoles but they are climing creatures. I would assume that you could mix a lizard like a Leopard Gecko and a Emperor Scorpion. Or I am almost positive you could mix a tarantula that wasn't that posinous and a Emperor Scorpion. But If it were me and I was going to a like a 75 g or a 100g I would buy a pack/shoal of 4 Leopard geckos, only 1 Emperor scorpion, Tarantula, and a texas collared lizard. The reaosn why I would not want to get more than 1 scorpion is because almost eveytime I have seen them they were packed right with eachother. Maybe it was for warmth but maybe if they were heated properly this would end. I am not sure if tarantulas pack though.







Well look into it and I am sure crockkeeper will be able to answer this in lenght. Everything I know I just recently learned within 5 months so I am moving a little quickly. Have fun with the tank and post pictures. I think this is going to be pimp when you figure out what you want.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Down said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > What species do you intend to mix? We need more information.
> ...


 You could do small anoles and longtail grass lizards, maybe throw a couple house geckos in there too. The probelm is that most of the smaller mixable lizards are arboreal, on the other hand a 75 is 18" tall which should be enough. If you're open to amphibians you could go with green treefrogs or a similar species.

I would strongly advise against going with Puddjuice's suggestion, scorpions and spiders would either eat the lizards or be eaten by them. Collared lizards are pretty agressive too.

-PK


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> I would strongly advise against going with Puddjuice's suggestion, scorpions and spiders would either eat the lizards or be eaten by them. Collared lizards are pretty agressive too










that sounds like a diaster ready to happen


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I wasn't aware on collard lizards being agresive. Well tons of spiders ans scorps would be cool :nod:


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

No!, you cant put emperors and tarantulas in the same tank.
if you want reptiles, geckos,tree frogs,anoles will be cool.

but you want a terrarium or vivarium ???


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Sorry gang been out of town...

A mixed speces enclosure should be done only after considerable homework. You should definately use a larger enclosure, and think about the ecosystem you are trying to create in the enclosure, example, say a bowfront 125 planted and with running water that pools in the front of the tank with a eastern north american herp set up in mind, I would use possibly some green tree frogs, or gray tree frogs, an couple of oak toads, maybe some marbled or spotted salamanders and a small painted turtle.

You must make sure you offer quality temperature controls, quality lighting, good humidity but with great ventilation....and as always it is possible for certain members to be consumed by other members if the opportunity presents itself...


----------

